# Help with my rusty rims!



## Monark Owner (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello all:
Being a newbie and needing direction, this website has been a big help to me. I am in the process of cleaning up my '48 Monark, and it's going great. I found the thread "patina vs. rust" particularly helpful. I am using the WD40/Steel wool/wax method, and have retained and preserved about 75% of the original paint and pinstripes. Thanks to those who contributed to those threads, you helped save a survivor in the hands of a novice! I will post pictures when I am finished.

While the project is going well, I am at a loss as to how the treat the rims. They are badly rusted, and I test-cleaned a spot to see how it would look. There is almost total loss of chrome on some areas. Otherwise the rims are OK, there is no damage, other than I have to replace two spokes.

I am not sure if these are the original rims from a '48 Monark, perhaps some of you out there would know.

I am at a loss as to what to do? This is a nice original bike, and I want to do the right thing. If I replace them, they will not look consistant with the rest of the bike. I thought of painting them, but am not happy about that idea either since the rear wheel has quite a bit of chrome left (not pictured). Clean up and wax/or clear coat? I would appreciate any advice/suggestions on how to proceed. Thanks for reading!


----------



## the tinker (Nov 2, 2016)

Clear coat will look bad.  Once the chrome is gone and that rust is in deep the dark pitted areas are hard to make nice. 
Usually the upper 2/3 of a rusty rim that has been setting for years in one position can be made to look pretty decent using some of the wire wheel cleaners[ like Crosave pictured. this stuff is brutal. but fast with amazing results ] but the lower third that has the most severe deep rust will never turn out as nice as the rest of the rim. Look through the restoration threads to view your options .  
I personally would go to a swap and find better wheels then messing with those. I am not talking new rims. Just better than those.  $50 should do it.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 2, 2016)

I would also replace those wheels.


----------



## Monark Owner (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks guys. I guess they are beyond help. I will see if someone on here might be selling replacements. Thanks again!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 3, 2016)

Let's see a pic of the bike?


----------



## Monark Owner (Nov 3, 2016)

OK, here it is. The other side of the tank has been house-painted, and the original paint and logo destroyed. I have original chain guard (pretty good paint), and a torpedo fender light (not original). A 1948 Deluxe model missing truss rods.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 3, 2016)

I'd install matching spokes as needed and use the original wheels.


----------



## Monark Owner (Nov 3, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> I'd install matching spokes as needed and use the original wheels.



That was my first choice. But how do I protect the black areas from re-rusting? I am waxing the rest of the bike with carnuba to protect the metal, but I don't think it's sufficient to protect the rims? Also, this bike will not be a daily rider, and will be kept in a dry and controlled environment. 

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 3, 2016)

After removing surface scale I've used Johnson Paste Wax on parts as bad or worse than what you've shown and they've been stable for years.


----------



## Monark Owner (Nov 3, 2016)

Well, I am happy to hear that the wax is effective, because that is what I am using on the bike after cleaning the surface rust. Actually, the dark areas of the rim wax up quite nicely once they are smoothed and burnished. I have been using "Quick Glo", and it works really well. If the wax is sufficient on the rim, then I would rather go that way than replace the rims.


----------



## Springer Tom (Nov 3, 2016)

Here's a little inspiration......


----------



## partsguy (Nov 4, 2016)

Springer Tom said:


> Here's a little inspiration......View attachment 378566 View attachment 378567




Nice restoration!


----------



## Springer Tom (Nov 4, 2016)

Well, thanks, but that bike is original.....


partsguy said:


> Nice restoration!


----------



## Monark Owner (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks for the pictures Tom. Really nice bike, I will never get mine to look like that! That is really very well preserved. I can see how parts guy thought it was restored, you really have to look close.


----------



## Duck (Nov 5, 2016)

Black is black; Get some of the Rustoleum rust reformer and paint it on the already blackened areas. It'll turn black when dry, and stop the rust dead.


----------



## Monark Owner (Nov 5, 2016)

Duck said:


> Black is black; Get some of the Rustoleum rust reformer and paint it on the already blackened areas. It'll turn black when dry, and stop the rust dead.



What will happen to the areas when there is chrome remaining?


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 5, 2016)

If Rust Performer is similar to Loctite Extend then I don't recommend it for this. Extend turns rusted bare metal very black with a purple tinge, and leaves a plastic-like layer, very obvious.


----------



## Duck (Nov 5, 2016)

Monark Owner said:


> What will happen to the areas when there is chrome remaining?



 Avoid all but the worst areas- the finish, when cured, closely resembles black oxide.


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 8, 2016)

Springer Tom said:


> Here's a little inspiration......View attachment 378566 View attachment 378567



This might be your long lost sister, still looking for an original light, just has new tires as far as I know everything else it was born with.


----------



## spoker (Nov 13, 2016)

just like sanding,go light and work to where you start to get resulrs,use the clean up as an education and enjoy r=the trip of 

 different things,yu might be surprized at how much you can get done with some elbow grease andtrin different things,when you work on an area stand gack and look at the whole dea, dont braille it,rust junkie is right on the respoke,go as far as you can then take some time to see what you want to chage,take your time and enjoy,when you finish yours heres one you can do


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 21, 2016)

I have been using brillo soap pads for years on chrome wheels.Get the garden hose and keep the wheel wet.Trust me it works great


----------



## Beeler2927 (Dec 20, 2016)

*I*

 I put aside the old crusty rims and found a nice set of Felt rims. They are fatter and I like the look. You always have the old ones. Just another option.


----------



## Crabbymoongoat (Feb 7, 2018)

Monark Owner said:


> View attachment 378100 View attachment 378099 Hello all:
> Being a newbie and needing direction, this website has been a big help to me. I am in the process of cleaning up my '48 Monark, and it's going great. I found the thread "patina vs. rust" particularly helpful. I am using the WD40/Steel wool/wax method, and have retained and preserved about 75% of the original paint and pinstripes. Thanks to those who contributed to those threads, you helped save a survivor in the hands of a novice! I will post pictures when I am finished.
> 
> While the project is going well, I am at a loss as to how the treat the rims. They are badly rusted, and I test-cleaned a spot to see how it would look. There is almost total loss of chrome on some areas. Otherwise the rims are OK, there is no damage, other than I have to replace two spokes.
> ...



I was given a bicycle the other day and I saw it's rims and instantly dreaded trying to remove the rust .. I live on northwest coast and this bike has been outside for years . Best of luck!!


----------



## RustySprockets (Feb 7, 2018)

Perhaps place those rims in a drip pan like this one and bathe them in Evaporust?


----------

